# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  ζητηση : svod programmer for kbc  ή rt809f programmer

## cards44

καλησπερα 
ψαχνω svod programmer ή rt809f programmer( και μεταχειρισμένο)
όποιος έχει στείλτε pm παρακαλω

----------

